# Help with HP LaserJet P1005

## armakuni

Anyone got a HP LaserJet P1005 working?

I've tried Cups with HPLIP but didn't get it to work. hp-setup can't find or create a ppd-file. I tried to download different ppd-files but couldn't get it to work. As of now I have the printer added in Cups web admin with the ppd-file from foo2xqx but when I try to print a test page nothing happens. I don't know if it's the wrong driver or if it's my cupsd.conf that's badly configured or what. I can't attach my cupsd.conf now as I'm writing this from work, but I'll post it when I get home.

----------

## d2_racing

I have the P1505 and I'm stuck like you...

----------

## armakuni

Heres my cupsd.conf:

```

LogLevel info

SystemGroup lpadmin

Listen localhost:631

Listen 192.168.0.37:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

  Allow 192.168.0.*

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

  Allow 192.168.0.*

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I found how to make your printer works  :Razz: 

Check my thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-730553-highlight-laserjet.html

You need to do these steps.

----------

## armakuni

Sorry for the very late reply. I haven't had the time to test until now.

Your thread helped! I am now able to print! 

But I should also add that I had to put the line "cups options = raw" in my smb.conf under the section [printers] to be able to print from my Vista machines. 

Thanks!

----------

## ZogG

i bought hp p1005 and tryed both hplip drivers and foo2zjs  with new cups-1.4.1 and it finds printer and i can add it, but there is too problems. i send something to print and it says it printed but printer didn't do anything, or it says there foomatic-rip error.

----------

## d2_racing

Did you try the solution ?

----------

## ZogG

tryed all solution i could find in the internet and here. from hplip to foo2zjs new ebuild =(

----------

## d2_racing

Oups.

----------

## ZogG

the interesting moment when it's just has no errors and says it printed - but it's not.

----------

## ZogG

now i got it printing by enebling usblp and using foo2xqx driver, but i need to rmmod usblp everytime and it prints 1 in a while normal test page and than starts to print wierd like it's out of color(it's not - works fine on window and it's new)

----------

